# Ijus2



## Mr D (22/8/16)

Hi peeps i got a q. Wife has a ijust2 recently while charging the red charging light started flashing and firing blue light was also on.. is that a bad sign? Any1 who had a ijust had that problem?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------

